# Sauerstoffmangel in der Elbe wird extremer



## Waidbruder (24. Juni 2022)

Oha... Wenn sich der Bereich jetzt bis zur Bunthäuser Spitze ausdehnt mache ich mir grosse Sorgen um den Fischbestand. Und wir haben erst Ende Juni!


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2022)

Ist diese Situation nicht vor der letzen Elbe Vertiefung vorher gesagt worden?
Wahrscheinlich von den gleichen Wissenschaftlern, die jetzt über die Ursache am rätseln sind.

Jürgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. Juni 2022)

Wir wissen nicht, wann und wo wie oft die Messungen des Sauerstoffanteils im Elbwasser durchgeführt wurden. Sollten die vielen Schiffsschrauben nicht ausreichend Luftsauerstoff ins Wasser quirlen? 
Grad bei wenig oder nicht beladenen Schiffen? 

2,5 mg Sauerstoff pro Liter Elbwasser ist mit Sicherheit NICHT der Durchschnittswert, sondern ein Wert von vielen gemessenen und da halt der geringste. 
Gemessen vielleicht am Grund und das an einer ungünstigen Stelle.. 
Deswegen gleich die Pferde scheu zu machen, halte ich für verfrüht und nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## hanzz (24. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> die vielen Schiffsschrauben


sind meist alle unter Wasser, da kann kein Sauerstoff ins Wasser gewirbelt werden.
Bei kleinen Motorbooten vielleicht, aber nicht durch die Schiffsschrauben der großen Pötte.



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> und das an einer ungünstigen Stelle


Im Artikel ist zu lesen, dass es ein großes Gebiet betrifft. Scheint ja mehrere Messstellen zu geben.


----------



## Nuesse (24. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wir wissen nicht, wann und wo wie oft die Messungen des Sauerstoffanteils im Elbwasser durchgeführt wurden.








						Messstation Bunthaus, Elbe
					

Gewässerbeschaffenheit Messstation Bunthaus, Elbe. Aktuelle chemische und physikalische Messwerte.



					undine.bafg.de
				




Da kannste schauen .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. Juni 2022)

Das ist EINE Messstation! Ich will gar nicht ausschließen, daß dieser Wert vielleicht nur dort gemessen wurde. 
Zu bestimmten Bedingungen, wie Wasserstand, und - Temperatur, Tageszeit, Wetter,  Strömung, Schiffsverkehr... etc. 
Diese Bedingungen ändern sich ständig und somit ist ein Wert von 2,4 MG O2 pro Liter Elbwasser kein statischer, gleichbleibender oder Durchschnittswert! 

Andere Meßstellen zeigen andere Werte an, oder wenn vom Boot vom Amt Proben genommen werden. 

Nuesse: Mach Dir mal die Arbeit und verfolge die Meßwerte über 24h an allen! Meßstellen des betroffenen Flußabschnittes, dann bilde Dir Deine eigene Meinung als eine andere ohne zu hinterfragen einfach zu übernehmen...


----------



## hans albers (24. Juni 2022)

wen wundert das, nach der letzten elbvertiefung...


----------



## buttweisser (25. Juni 2022)

Sauerstoffmangel in der Elbe, Sauerstoffmangel in der Ostsee usw.

Ich würde vorschlagen die Elbe bis Dresden auszubaggern. Das ist ökologisch viel besser, da müssen keine LKW von Hamburg nach Dresden fahren. Das geht dann gleich mit dem Containerschiff mit chinesischer Billigware.

Und noch mehr Dünger auf die Felder, damit wir die Bevölkerung der Erde, auf der jetzt bereits mehrere Milliarden Menschen zuviel leben, alle satt bekommen.

X
X
X
Absatz editiert, wollen wir hier nicht lesen 
X
X
X

Deutschland hat Platz, ist unendlich groß und hier gibt es alles kostenlos. Deutschland braucht auch billige Arbeitskräfte, Schmarotzer und andere neue Konsumenten, damit der Markt am Laufen gehalten wird. Denn das Kapital braucht immer höhere Gewinne.

Und dann hat ja Deutschland unendlich viele deutsche Steuerzahler, die das ganze System mit ihrer fleißigen Arbeit finanzieren und dafür nicht mal eine ordentliche Rente bekommen.

Die Deutschen frieren auch gerne für den Frieden usw. Mit ein paar Ausnahmen, das sind die, die solche dummen, primitiven Sprüche klopfen. Die haben es mit Sicherheit immer schön warm.

Tut mir Leid - jetzt habe ich aber bissl weit ausgeholt....


----------



## Minimax (25. Juni 2022)

Scheint ja nicht nur in der Elbe Sauerstoffmangel zu herrschen..


----------



## thanatos (25. Juni 2022)

@ buttweisser 
ne nicht zu weit ausgeholt - den dicken Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen .


----------



## degl (25. Juni 2022)

Sauerstoffmangel in der Elbe:.............verdammt, hats jemand doch wieder bemerkt........und nu?

gruß degl


----------



## Minimax (25. Juni 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> @ buttweisser
> ne nicht zu weit ausgeholt - den dicken Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen .


Nach dem einleitenden Absatz ist der ganze lange Rest des Postings lupenreine* *Allgemeinpolitik* die Null mit Elbe oder Sauerstoff zu tun hat. Und Allgemeinpolitik ohne Angelbezug ist pfui pfui im AB.


*also fast, zur Höchstpunktzahl fehlt noch ein "Armes Deutschland" irgendwo im Text.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Juni 2022)

Das seh ich als ausgeufertes Statement und habs mal als Ausnahme stehen lassen....

Minus eines Absatzes, der zu weit ging 

Ansonsten haste vollste Zustimmung von mir


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Diese Bedingungen ändern sich ständig und somit ist ein Wert von 2,4 MG O2 pro Liter Elbwasser kein statischer, gleichbleibender oder Durchschnittswert!


ja und ?
 ein Wert unter 2,4 MG O2 für 2-3 Tage reicht doch aus, um den Fischbestand zu vernichten.
Warum verharmlost du die Sache ?


----------



## geomas (25. Juni 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das seh ich als ausgeufertes Statement und habs mal als Ausnahme stehen lassen....
> 
> Minus eines Absatzes, der zu weit ging
> 
> Ansonsten haste vollste Zustimmung von mir


„Schmarotzer” hast Du stehen lassen?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. Juni 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja und ?
> ein Wert unter 2,4 MG O2 für 2-3 Tage reicht doch aus, um den Fischbestand zu vernichten.
> Warum verharmlost du die Sache ?


Hast du die kompletten 24 h Meßwerte aller betreffenden Meßstationen der letzten 2-3 Tage? Ich verharmlost gar nichts, bin nur kritisch...


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hast du die kompletten 24 h Meßwerte aller betreffenden Meßstationen der letzten 2-3 Tage? Ich verharmlost gar nichts, bin nur kritisch...


wie blauäugig muss man sein?
Die Elbe ist ein großer Strom, im unteren Lauf von der Tide beeinflusst.
Es ist eigentlich nicht möglich, dass der Sauerstoffgehalt so weit runter geht. Auch nicht an nur einer Stelle oder nur auf kurze Zeit.
Eigentlich ist das Vorhandensein so vieler Messstellen schon alamierend!
Diese sind nur eingerichtet worden, weil man sich bewusst war oder ist, dass man das Ökosystem bis aufs Äußerste
strapaziert hat.  
Wäre der Fluss nur halbwegs intakt, gäbe es gar keine dauerhaften Messstellen, weil es sie auch nicht bräuchte.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Juni 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> „Schmarotzer” hast Du stehen lassen?


Ja... Wollts zuerst nach persönlichem Empfinden löschen.... Hab dann aber doch die Definition gemäß Brockhaus (extra nachgeguckt) gelten lassen und es dabei belassen. 

Es ist ähnlich wie bei dem Begriff "asoziales Verhalten" - Durch den allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch oder Umgangssprache in den Bereich Beleidigung gebracht oft missverstanden oder in den falschen Kontext gesetzt... 

Als Moderator kann man sich nicht in jeden Kopf hinein versetzen und muss auch nach allgemeingültigen Definitionen gehen.... 

Muss da doch um Verständnis bitten


----------



## Waidbruder (25. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wir wissen nicht, wann und wo wie oft die Messungen des Sauerstoffanteils im Elbwasser durchgeführt wurden. Sollten die vielen Schiffsschrauben nicht ausreichend Luftsauerstoff ins Wasser quirlen?
> Grad bei wenig oder nicht beladenen Schiffen?
> 
> 2,5 mg Sauerstoff pro Liter Elbwasser ist mit Sicherheit NICHT der Durchschnittswert, sondern ein Wert von vielen gemessenen und da halt der geringste.
> ...


Die Messtation Seemansshöft z.B. liegt nah am Ufer und so wird wohl keineswegs irgendwo am Grund der Fahrrinne gemessen. Die Umweltdaten werden bestimmt nicht auf Gutdünken erhoben. Wer die Elbe von früher kennt, diesen Fischreichtum erlebt hat und das mit heute vergleicht ist berechtigterweise alarmiert bei solchen Meldungen. Die Nahrungsgrundlage der Elbe, der Stint, ist aufgrund der Sauerstoffsituation im Sommer fast zusammengebrochen. Früher kochte das Wasser im Sommer förmlich vor Stintbrut, heute sehe ich so gut wie garkeine Kleinfische mehr. Sicher, die grösseren Fische werden sich wohl irgendwo hin retten können, aber wenn dieser Rückzugsbereich jetzt auch immer mehr schwindet ist das schon sehr bedenklich


----------



## Floma (26. Juni 2022)

Oben waren die Messtellen verlinkt. Da habe ich gerade 1,2 mg/l an der Messtelle Bunthaus gesehen. Die anderen sind nicht so katastrophal, aber auch nicht gut.


----------



## buttweisser (28. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Scheint ja nicht nur in der Elbe Sauerstoffmangel zu herrschen..


Du brauchst nur mit der Schnappatmung aufzuhören, dann wirds wieder besser.


----------



## bobbl (29. Juni 2022)

Laut Blinker hat das Fischsterben begonnen.


----------



## Hafenkante (30. Juni 2022)

Moin,nun ist es leider amtlich in der Elbe im Großraum Hamburg sterben die Fische


----------



## hanzz (30. Juni 2022)

Jo. Schaut mal im Zanderkant Thread und auf FB






						Zanderkant-Thread 2022
					

Hartes Brot zur Zeit. Gestern mal nur am Hauptstrom gewesen, aber nicht einen Biss. Sauerstoffgehalt sieht momentan sehr bescheiden aus im Wasser (Jährlich grüßt das Murmeltier) und die Hitze an Land ist auch schon ganz ordentlich gerade.  Puuh, ich hoffe ich kann Sonntag Abend was anderes...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juli 2022)

Es hat nun auch die Mainstream Presse erreicht.




__





						Elbe
					






					www.stern.de
				



Und man rätselt immer noch, was die Ursache sein könnte? 


> Man arbeite mit Hochdruck daran, die Gründe dafür herauszufinden - «noch sind sie unbekannt».



Jürgen


----------



## degl (1. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es hat nun auch die Mainstream Presse erreicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wie jedes Jahr...............  

gruß degl


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juli 2022)

"Man arbeite mit Hochdruck daran, die Gründe dafür herauszufinden - «noch sind sie unbekannt». 
Jo Taxidermist , bei dem Satz bleibt einem dann echt die Spucke weg


----------



## Nuesse (1. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und man rätselt immer noch, was die Ursache sein könnte?


Ein Blick Richtung Ems würde helfen,die haben auch seit 2014 einen Masterplan ,
nennt sich "Masterplan Ems 2050" .

 Ich befürchte dass die Unterelbe die Ems bald als Problemfluss Nr.1 ablöst.
Aber Hauptsache dem Schierlings-Wasserfenchel geht es gut .


----------



## hans albers (1. Juli 2022)

traurig, aber die elbvertiefung musste ja unbedingt kommen....
(ich sagte damals schon: siehe beispiel ems..)


----------



## HerrZebra (3. Juli 2022)

Das wirklich traurige ist eher, das einige genaue Gründe ( Elbvertiefung ) sehr wohl bekannt sind und alle Verantwortlichen auf Nichtswissend tun und es aussitzen, so wie immer das gemacht wird.
Ja klar,  die Vertiefung muss sein damit der Hafen und Standort HH Wettbewerbsfähig bleibt. Für eine florierende Wirtschaft wird halt sehr viel in Kauf genommen. Möchte da echt nicht abschweifen oder die Diskussionen anderweitig entfachen.
Aber wieso kann bei der Planung solcher wichtige Großprojekte nicht gleich ein Ausgleichsprojekt geplant werden, so das die Konsequenzen ausbleiben oder möglichst klein gehalten werden können?


----------



## hans21 (3. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nach dem einleitenden Absatz ist der ganze lange Rest des Postings lupenreine* *Allgemeinpolitik* die Null mit Elbe oder Sauerstoff zu tun hat. Und Allgemeinpolitik ohne Angelbezug ist pfui pfui im AB.
> 
> 
> *also fast, zur Höchstpunktzahl fehlt noch ein "Armes Deutschland" irgendwo im Text.



All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others


----------



## Waidbruder (3. Juli 2022)

Elbvertiefung hin oder her. Für mich liegt das Grundproblem im Konsumverhalten der Menschheit. Was braucht man, was meint man zu brauchen, wie oft und warum. 
Und wie viel grösser müssen die Schiffe dafür noch werden.


----------



## HerrZebra (3. Juli 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Elbvertiefung hin oder her. Für mich liegt das Grundproblem im Konsumverhalten der Menschheit. Was braucht man, was meint man zu brauchen, wie oft und warum.
> Und wie viel grösser müssen die Schiffe dafür noch werden.


Na gut, 
Klar hast damit auch recht aaaber wenn wir damit argumentieren wollen,  dann sollten wir uns auch an die eigene Nase fassen und keinen Tackle aus Fern Ost  mehr ordern. Schließlich wird unser Angelzeug oder zumindest Bestandteile davon auch mit den besagten Schiffen geliefert. Wo oder bei Wem wollen wir da anfangen mit einsparen, kürzen und wo dann aufhören?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Juli 2022)

HerrZebra schrieb:


> Na gut,
> Klar hast damit auch recht aaaber wenn wir damit argumentieren wollen,  dann sollten wir uns auch an die eigene Nase fassen und keinen Tackle aus Fern Ost  mehr ordern. Schließlich wird unser Angelzeug oder zumindest Bestandteile davon auch mit den besagten Schiffen geliefert. Wo oder bei Wem wollen wir da anfangen mit einsparen, kürzen und wo dann aufhören?


dann müssten alle auf die berühmte Coryllus Avelana umsteigen.
Das gäbe allerdings auch einen Aufschrei in der grünen Kommunity


----------



## hanzz (3. Juli 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Coryllus Avelana


Parabolisch, Spitzenaktion, Zander, Hecht, Barsch oder Allround?   

Alle langhaarigen müssen dann Haare für Schnur spenden.


----------

